# Natty turned 1 today



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

My sweet Natty, aka Mud Magnet, turned one today. He is such a joy! He accompanied me to get my car serviced today. He was so well behaved and polite to everyone he met. Made me proud!

This was taken about a month ago. Natty is the black male in the foreground.









...and here he is as mud magnet..... If there is a puddle within 50' he will find it and get in it. I mean, all in it from head to toe! :grin2:


----------



## RBurnett (Sep 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Natty !! ?


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

:birthday: Natty !.......I'll always have a soft spot for the solid blacks....he looks pretty content covered in mud...just sayin'


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

*Happy Birthday Natty! You are a handsome boy!*
*
**PS: Even though you don't show the dirt, sounds like it is still hard to get past mom, when you are muddy.*


----------

